# Quando i coniugi separati fanno la pace



## Non registrato (14 Giugno 2005)

Da La Sicilia.it del 9 maggio 2005
Quando i coniugi separati fanno la pace rimettono insieme anche i beni patrimoniali
La riconciliazione tra i coniugi ossia la decisione di voler tornare insieme, può avvenire a seguito di presentazione della domanda di separazione comportando così l'abbandono della domanda stessa, o, a seguito di provvedimento definitivo sia esso sentenza o decreto di omologa che ha sancito formalmente, (anche se non definitivamente), la fine di un matrimonio. Ancora, la sua mancanza è requisito necessario ai fini dell'ottenimento del divorzio: ossia è necessario che la separazione tra i coniugi sia protratta ininterrottamente senza riconciliazione per tre anni dal giorno della presentazione davanti al Presidente del Tribunale. E' necessario avere chiaro cosa la legge intenda per vera riconciliazione. E' necessario a tal fine non soltanto la dichiarazione dei coniugi di volersi riconciliare, ma piuttosto l'effettiva ricostituzione della vita familiare, cioè il completo ripristino della convivenza coniugale con tutti i fatti che caratterizzano il vincolo coniugale: ossia la comunione spirituale e quella materiale caratterizzate dalla condivisione della comune organizzazione domestica e dalla ripresa dei rapporti sessuali. Non basta una convivenza saltuaria, magari accompagnata dai suddetti rapporti ad integrare una vera riconciliazione se essa non è accompagnata dalla intenzione di ricostituire la famiglia in tutti i suoi aspetti, non bastando a tal fine visite giornaliere caratterizzate magari da motivi di affetto, assistenza o cura verso l'altro coniuge. Elemento fondamentale certamente è la ripresa della coabitazione tra i coniugi; ma essa deve essere fondata sulla volontà di riconciliarsi e non dovuta a ragioni diverse quali quelle, ad esempio, di andare insieme in villeggiatura per rendere meno traumatizzante per i figli il cambiamento di vita. Uno dei problemi legali più significativi connessi alla riconciliazione riguarda la reviviscenza della comunione legale dei beni tra i coniugi. La Corte di Cassazione sul problema ha seguito il seguente ragionamento: la separazione legale comporta automaticamente lo scioglimento della comunione legale dei beni, la riconciliazione, allora, ripristinando il matrimonio rimuove automaticamente la causa di scioglimento di essa facendo rivivere con effetti ex nunc la suddetta comunione dei beni. Occorre sottolineare, però, che la riconciliazione non comporta necessariamente alcun tipo di pubblicità, con la conseguenza che i terzi non hanno modo di conoscere e, quindi, eventualmente, tutelarsi davanti ad operazioni patrimoniali effettuate dai coniugi. Alla luce di queste considerazioni è necessario il ricorso all'annotazione dell'avvenuta riconciliazione a margine dell'atto di matrimonio, o, di una convenzione matrimoniale tra i coniugi riconciliati, debitamente annotata e trascritta. In mancanza di tali mezzi di pubblicità la riconciliazione ai fini patrimoniali non potrà che avere effetti tra i coniugi ma non per i terzi che non sono messi in condizione di conoscerla.


----------

